# Ventnor City Fishing Pier: Equipment questions



## stao74 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi all. I just moved to southern Jersey from Hawaii. I heard that the Ventnor pier is a pretty good fishing spot. I've never pier fished before. What rods/reels and terminal tackle do I need?

Currently, I have the following:

St Croix 7' Medium 6-12lb Rod
St Croix 6' Heavy 20-50lb Rod
G-Loomis 6'6” Med 25-40lb Rod
Shimano Calcutta 250B
Shimano Calcutta 400B
Shimano Stradic 400

Will any of the above combinations work at the pier? I'm guessing the rods are too short and reels are too small. 

Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Aloha brah and welcome. Set ups are great for chunkin for striper and flounder. They sould be fine. When you can, I would move up to ab 8ft-9ft. That will give you a litte extra distance and a little more rod to fight with.


----------

